# Review: Irix 150mm macro by Lenstip.



## Chaitanya (Mar 5, 2019)

__





Irix 150 mm f/2.8 MACRO 1:1 Dragonfly review - Introduction - LensTip.com


Best digital cameras and lens reviews. If you are looking for the information about digital cameras and lenses you are in a right place. We have many professional tests of digital photography equipment.




www.lenstip.com


----------

